# Help! Cyclogest fell out and docs not answering!!



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone help me please! I have taken my evening cyclogest and was ok for a bit but when I moved I felt something slide (tmi I'm sorry) to went to check and when I wiped the cyclogest pellet came out. I have put back what was left and I have called docs to see if best to put another in or leave it? 
Anyone else had this and know what to do?


----------



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much - it sounds as if you managed to retrieve most of it...
A good tip I had is to lie down for 20 minutes or so afterwards as that minimises the problem! Or you might want to try immediately before going to bed ...
If you are worried that you have lost too much, an extra cyclogest will not do any harm - I was advised to use an additional one if I was bleeding and thought that I might miscarry.


----------



## Lexikins (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi 
I have not had this happen but I did check with the nurse how long they take to have effect and she said just 15 to 20 mins for the active ingredient to be absorbed so if it stayed put for that long then should be OK.....and what is more you have put what you can.  Sorry I can't be of more help!  Take care and good luck.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just wanted add that it will be fine.  I forgot to take mine once and I still got a BFP.  I to was told to lay down for 20 minutes, as this is how long it takes for your body to absorb the pessary.

Good luck.
x


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you so much ladies! Right then, memo to me - lie down for 20 mins after inserting the dreaded pessary!


----------

